# For Those That Have Actually Purchased A Pm1030v Lathe



## lpeedin (Feb 22, 2016)

If any of you have a few minutes to help, I would greatly appreciate it.

If and when I order the 1030, I'd like to have my ducks in a row before it arrives so I need a couple of measurements.
1) What is the footprint of the 1030 - in other words, what is the distance from the outside edge of each foot?  I need this to determine if the bench I have is long enough.
2) What is the height from the center of the spindle to your work bench? This measurement will help me determine the leg length of my work bench.

Also any additional pix you can take of the machine and post here would be greatly appreciated.  I'm not finding anything on this lathe on YouTube.

TIA


----------



## jer (Feb 22, 2016)

The machine is 52" wide (left to right). The spindle is 12" above the table. I believe the spec sheet listed with Matt has that listed. Mine is on a 60" wide by 24" deep by 34" high welding table. The extra room is nice for tools and other items I like to keep close. Hope that helps.


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks - yes the full length of the machine (52") is listed, but I'm interested in the distance from the outside of each foot.  It will be a bit less.  Spindle height was not listed so appreciate that info.


----------



## jer (Feb 22, 2016)

I went back out to the shop and the outside "foot" measurement is 45" long and 5 1/4" wide. Just for your info the chip pan is 16 1/2" deep and 51 1/4" long. The site shows the center height to be 5" and the bed height to be 7" giving a spindle height of 12", which mine is. Hope that helps.


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you very much - that's exactly what I needed.


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 23, 2016)

Measured the steel table I was hoping to use and it's 24" deep X 40” long; however considering the way it's built I think it will be worthwhile to extend the length to accommodate the 10x30. It's made from 3" X 1/4" thick channel iron with a 5/16" steel plate top. It's way to short now, only 18" high, but extending the legs won't be an issue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jer (Feb 23, 2016)

When my 1030 came in the stands didn't. I decided to put it on a welding table that we had built last year for the time being. I incorporated leveling bolts with a wide flange head at the time and I'm glad now. It may or may not be a permanent resting place for the lathe. Time will tell. I hope your mod works for you.


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's a pix of the table I have. I offered it to a friend that's posts regularly on here but I'm thinking if he hasn't come after it in 3 months, he isn't going to. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 23, 2016)

jer said:


> When my 1030 came in the stands didn't. I decided to put it on a welding table that we had built last year for the time being. I incorporated leveling bolts with a wide flange head at the time and I'm glad now. It may or may not be a permanent resting place for the lathe. Time will tell. I hope your mod works for you.


 
I have to be real careful bending over so getting the height correct will be really important. Thankfully I've got a bit of experience with my mini mill & mini lathe on what height works best. Chad (3DShooter 80 on here) would say it's because I'm older than dirt, which isn't too far off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jclouden (Feb 23, 2016)

I bought my PM-1030V without a stand and designed my own to give me a good working height.  I welded it up with mostly 2"x2"x1/8" tube and used a 1/4" steel top.

Jon



Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jclouden (Feb 23, 2016)

jclouden said:


> I bought my PM-1030V without a stand and designed my own to give me a good working height.  I welded it up with mostly 2"x2"x1/8" tube and used a 1/4" steel top.
> 
> Jon
> 
> ...









Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jer (Feb 23, 2016)

Too bad the bench isn't a little longer Lee, I'm sure you can mod it as needed. I know all about older than dirt, only being in my early/mid sixties I'll get there someday.   

I like your setup Jon, simple but effective. How high is your base?

I'm glad to see more 10x30 lathes mentioned and pictured in the forums recently. I thought I was the only one, even though Matt said there were a lot of them out there.


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 23, 2016)

Jon, I like your stand, but I'm afraid I'd trip and over the parts that extends beyond the front. Where did you get your leveling feet? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jclouden (Feb 23, 2016)

The stand is 29 1/4" high with the levelers down.  I equipped the stand with casters so I can move the lathe easily then lower the levelers to lift the casters off the floor.  The setup is very stable.  I wanted as much stability as I could reasonably get and extended the levelers out about 5".  The extension has not caused me any problems after about 4 months use.

The levelers are mfg. by Mason, purchased from Enco, rated at 250 lb. per leveler.

Jon







Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoobCanuk (Aug 16, 2016)

The one big thing I would suggest is make sure you can get access to the back of the lathe if need be.    My 1030v has fuses that are located in the back of the machine and you need a screw driver to open up the fuse holders.  Unfortunately my bench is built into the wall of my garage and when I found out a fuse burned out it was a nightmare to get the machine moved to access the fuses.

I hope you never need to access the fuses but it is something to be aware of.  Enjoy your new machine though, I sure love mine and find it a great learning experience. ;D


----------

